# Looking For Way Resufacing On Abp Mill Around Nj



## cam540 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello to all and new to this site, I have a BP step head mill 1974 and looking to have the ways on all areas of base resufaced and scraped.


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 28, 2016)

are you willing to ship it?  I know someone who does it in their garage but you would need to get it to Utah.  Tim


----------

